# NERVE: Starring Dave Franco & Emma Roberts – Available on Digital HD October 11; Blu-ray and DVD October 25



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> “The sharpest, wildest and most unpredictable thriller I've seen this year ...”
> –Kyle Smith, New York Post
> 
> Are You a Watcher or a Player?
> ...


----------

